# Night Tournaments



## noah3d (Feb 24, 2017)

How do night tournaments operate? How are you able to see what you are casting at, and how do you see where you are running your boat? I may be interested in fishing a night tournament, but I have always loaded the boat up once it gets dark. Sorry for asking such simple questions.

Thanks


----------



## mlbowfin (Feb 24, 2017)

bass concentrate on lit docks. Hands down my favorite time to bass fish! knowing the lake and docks help when running at night but this time of year you wont have near as many docks lit up but the ones that are, are less likely to have someone on it fishing and most of the time they are on every night and tend to hold a lot of fish. depth plays a big role when water is real cold..


----------

